# [FREE GAME] dFenz AE - retro arcade space shooter



## ShannonAhn (Jan 7, 2014)

Protect Earth from extraterrestrial threats in *dFenz AE*!

- Battle asteroids, space junk, alien invaders, and massive bosses

- Activate a variety of unique weapons

- Test your skills in 9 different levels under 3 different difficulty settings

FREE to play. There are no in-app purchases.

*Google Play:* https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.naplandgames.dfenz2


----------

